

Ask HN: Do you work in a traditional hacker field? - klbarry

I work in Fashion, and think there might be an advantage to being a data driven worker in a style driven culture. Does anyone else bring hacker ideas to industries that usually don't use them?
======
iamelgringo
I wipe ass and save lives as an ER nurse working the night shift. I'm
constantly dumbfounded at the tremendous systemic problems in health care, and
I want out. Which is why i started <http://Newsley.com>

